# I'm So Confused On How To Roast A VERY Small Standing Rib Roast



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a 2.3 lb. Standing Rib Roast that I want to make for New Years Eve Supper for my

Dear Husband and myself.

The butcher cut the bone away from the main muscle and then trussed it all up nicely for me.

I have to say, I myself have never done a Standing Rib Roast /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif

From what I've read on the Internet, there are two schools of thought on a very small rib roast.

1) Sear all sides in a very hot pan, and into a slow (225º) oven until the internal temp reaches 130º, cover and rest for 5 minutes before slicing

2) Cover the roast with foil, place the roast in the bottom 1/3 of the oven set at 325º until internal temp is 120º, rest for 10 minutes with foil still intact; until internal temp reaches 130º.

In the mean time bring the oven to 425º, remove the foil and sear for about 10 minutes, until you have a nice 'crust', rest for 5-10 minutes, slice and serve.

I also do not own a 'leave-in' thermometer, (I own a Thermapen) I suppose I'll need to run out to the market in the AM...

With such a small roast, I'm leaning towards method #1, but I do want a nice, juicy, tender roast as well.

And then there's the timing thing.

I was thinking if I went with what choice #1, it would take about 20-25/pound? Yes?

Whereas with #2, I may get a more tender roast in half the time?

To quote Vinny Barberino,


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Had it not been boned and trussed I would have treated it like a thick steak, along the lines of #1. I'm inclined to go with the second option, not sure of the foil is really needed.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I cook small rib roasts all the time, one or 2 bones at most. I season with salt and pepper and sear on all sides. Then I shmear it with mustard, crushed garlic and herbs and nestle it on a bed of morepoix and roast in a 350 oven until 120. Super easy.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat I was thinking along those lines as well, with such a small roast, wouldn't NOT covering it in tinfoil to get some 'crust' on it?

@Koukouvagia if I sear then roast a single bone roast

(approximately 2 1/2 inches thick, _beautiful_ fat cap on it)

what kind of time window do I want to allow?

And would I sear the fat cap too, not just the two cut ends?

That's my other dilemma as well, timing

I need some kind of base to go by, like approx. 20 min./lb

I want to have our evening repast on the table by 7pm

(hor dourves and cocktails at 5pm, roast with freshly grated horseradish, baked potatoes and green beans with a chocolate torte for dessert with champagne)

It is only the two of us, but I want it to be as nice as if we went out to dinner at a high end steak house

I mean it's New Year's Eve, I want to blow this out!

(* I got the _deal of the yea_r at the butcher's counter yesterday, $7.99US/lb. on the roast and talked him into cutting off that one bone for me, he wanted to sell the roast 'as is', must have been 6 bones, oh, choice not prime btw)


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> And would I sear the fat cap too, not just the two cut ends?


I would sear any side that can be seared, including the fat cap.

I would avoid foil for fear of having steamed meat.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you sear a fat cap? I would think that would just render the fat out.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

eastshores said:


> Can you sear a fat cap? I would think that would just render the fat out.


Oh yes you can! And you get that beautiful golden brown color... same as if you placed the roast in a hot oven, kind of.

To render, you place the fat in a cold pan and heat very slowly.

To sear, you place the fat in a very hot pan and continue heating very fast.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've got my one-rib standing roast in the oven too hey hey!  I'm sorry I don't have an exact time for you, I just put it in and leave it there until it's ready but I'm thinking an hour will be plenty.

I scored the fat cap and then seared it yes, it renders some of the fat but it makes the cap crisp and golden, which can only be done by searing for such a small roast because it won't be in the oven long enough otherwise. 

I'll show you pics of mine if you show me pics of yours!


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

French Fries said:


> To sear, you place the fat in a very hot pan and continue heating very fast.


hmmm.. I have a torch!




  








devil.png




__
eastshores


__
Dec 31, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

eastshores said:


> hmmm.. I have a torch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should work too, at least according to that dude...(recognize him?):





  








PJ-AS212_KELLER_G_20091027175539.jpg




__
french fries


__
Jan 1, 2015


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

French Fries said:


> That should work too, at least according to that dude...(recognize him?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a line cook at some place.. The French Laundromat right? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

I have the same roasting pan!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

How did it turn out @kaneohegirlinaz ?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

041.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015











  








042.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015












  








044.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015











  








045.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015












  








046.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015











  








047.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015












  








049.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jan 2, 2015








@Koukouvagia here's our New Year's Day Supper this evening,

last night we went out to New Year's Eve Parties and had

A BLAST!! I've shown you mine, now,

how was your roast?

(there's dessert too, take a look back later in that thread /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif )


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

That roast looks VERY nice, I'd say it worked out well.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

mjb, it was soooooooooo

delicious, we're both sitting here moaning, 

OY! I'M SO FULL!!!

But we have dessert too!!

No, really I am super happy with the way 

that this roast came out.

I was so nervous when I started out cooking, 

(I have NEVER made this before)

but I took deep breath and told myself, 

"I am confident, I can do this, and it's going to be terrific"

and you know what?

it was!

I'll do this again


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Beef might be a good challenge theme.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> ...
> 
> I'll show you pics of mine if you show me pics of yours!


okay Miss KK, where's your roast? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> okay Miss KK, where's your roast? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


I posted it all in the what's for dinner thread!


----------

